# Sticky  Welcome to Nissanforums.com's Altima/Stanza Section



## Diesel Clown (Jul 18, 2002)

Welcome and Enjoy Your Stay!


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah, had a fine tropical girl that had a crush on me in school that drove a stanza. kinda miss her, and this section remindes me of her, but hey, i only knew her for about 2 months!


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Hehe, yeah this part of the forum is kickin'


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

fo real


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> fo real


 What are you doing posting in this section? Are you lost LMAO


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

LMAO!



 oh no, boos boy, can you help me find my way home. i was post whoring and got lost....


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> oh no, boos boy, can you help me find my way home. i was post whoring and got lost....


 Go to the light my son LMAO


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

LMAO..... damn thats funny


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

next time, im gonna leave bread crumbs so i dont get lost!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> next time, im gonna leave bread crumbs so i dont get lost!


 Don't you remember you did already, but I was hungry !


----------

